# Junk Model Cars



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I know your website is more focused on low riders, but I thought what we do might be interesting for some of you making model cars.
I'm curious about your feedback!

tese are some of the models we make.
The cars are 1/24 and the landscapes behind are holiday pictures.





















I'm working on a '57 Chevy junk model car now (1/16)




















I hope you like it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks pretty cool bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 28 2010, 05:05 PM~17908693
> *looks pretty cool bro!
> *


x2 ive done a few of these alot of work goes into them..they look great .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are really nice... Nice work....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

cool builds nice attention to detail i always wanted to do one but i never knew where to start lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

awsome! we do more then just lowrider too! i have always been interesred in doing some weathering! looks like ur a pro at it! welcome 2 LIL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 28 2010, 03:17 PM~17908796
> *cool builds nice attention to detail i always wanted to do one but i never knew where to start lol
> *



shit thats funny, that makes two of us.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO LIL! I LIKE TO SEE THE JUNKERS, SOME MORE INFO ON YOUR WEATHERING TRICKS WOULD BE NICE. I LIKE THE INNER DOOR STRUCTURE ON THAT 57, THATS LOOKS REAL GOOD...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice work


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THIS WILL BE NICE.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Interesting. 
I checked out the website. 
Are the tutorials in print media or DVDs?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

damn bro them is sick whats the website so i can get me some ideas


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome details.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice keep them coming!!! I'm also into the same art, i'll look for some of my pics


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work, very nice attention to details


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ModelJunkYard_@Jun 28 2010, 02:25 PM~17908357
> *Hi guys,
> 
> I know your website is more focused on low riders, but I thought what we do might be interesting for some of you making model cars.
> ...




Great work! Those junkers look cool as fuck! :0


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the positive feedback and warm welcome!  
I'm really happy you all like my stuff and that I'm welcome here even if I'm not making Low Rider models!
I'll keep you posted!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jun 29 2010, 06:11 AM~17913162
> *Interesting.
> I checked out the website.
> Are the tutorials in print media or DVDs?
> *


Hi Bogyoke, thank you for visiting our website!
Our tutorials are in digital format (ebooks in pdf format)
You can have a look at it here.

We are working on a printed version and working on a DVD tutorial as well


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I love those junker cars.


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I must say I'm really happy about all your positive feedback.
As the forum is mainly focussed on low riders i didn't expect to get such a positive feedback.
But somehow it seems that most people that loves classic cars somehow also likes junk cars!  
Thank you all!

Here a few more pictures of the work done the last days:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ModelJunkYard_@Jul 19 2010, 09:38 AM~18080703
> *Hi guys,
> 
> I must say I'm really happy about all your positive feedback.
> ...


U get good feedback because u do good wook! :worship: :thumbsup: :x:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

We all have our specific tastes, some like some cars more and some less, but we all appreciate good work and passion put into a model car :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they look good


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

You do good work in the detailing and scratch action :thumbsup:


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Hi guys! Thanks a lot again. I'm back from holidays so I'll continue my work and will be posting more stuff soon!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

NICE!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 19 2010, 06:26 AM~18080883
> *We all have our specific tastes, some like some cars more and some less, but we all appreciate good work and passion put into a model car :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Hello guys!

Sorry for the long absence. I had a lot of work during the last month, also some holidays, you know. Now I'm back!
So, here you have a small improvement for the rear axle.

Original:









Improved:









I hope you like it!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You been adding some very nice details !


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

that's mostly how we start out with some of are real cars lol junk 

looks sick i always wanted to do that too but on an rc car body like this one


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ModelJunkYard_@Jul 19 2010, 07:38 AM~18080703
> *Hi guys,
> 
> I must say I'm really happy about all your positive feedback.
> ...


great work on that truck lid .


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Thank you guys for the positive feedback.

Yes, I also want to build some RC rat-rod. That would be great!

here a new model car finished last weekend!


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: Thats some nice work.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ModelJunkYard_@Jul 19 2010, 06:38 AM~18080703
> *Hi guys,
> 
> I must say I'm really happy about all your positive feedback.
> ...



very nice work!!! that trunklid is as perfect as can get :wow:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ModelJunkYard_@Sep 11 2010, 11:46 AM~18540542
> *Thank you guys for the positive feedback.
> 
> Yes, I also want to build some RC rat-rod. That would be great!
> ...


Looks great!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats just bad ass!!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE BUILDS AND DETAILS


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

totally a rat rod fan here & really appreciate the time invested to perfect the details you've put in.

the hip hop head in me says: straight dopeness

peace


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Hi guys, I must say I love to post my work here! Your comments just inspire me more and more! Thank you!

More stuff will be coming soon!


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Here a small update:
This is a 100% scratch build gas pump 1/16 to join my '57 Chevy!
It's not finished yet. I put it together with tape for the picture. I still have to apply some weathering and rust effect on it.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ModelJunkYard_@Jul 19 2010, 05:38 AM~18080703
> *Hi guys,
> 
> I must say I'm really happy about all your positive feedback.
> ...


I like the trunk detail, but man...that seat is correct!!!! Seat back moves perfect!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Great job!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ModelJunkYard_@Sep 17 2010, 09:17 AM~18590527
> *Here a small update:
> This is a 100% scratch build gas pump 1/16 to join my '57 Chevy!
> It's not finished yet. I put it together with tape for the picture. I still have to apply some weathering and rust effect on it.
> ...



those look just as close as real as ya can get...awesome ass work man!!


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

thank you guys for the feedback!


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

I've been working on more details for my Chevy the last days.











after and before


















Here you see: before (left) and after (right)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro... details are really standing out on this one for sure...


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

A new update.

Here you see the original firewall and a picture of a real firewall printed on scale.
The difference is so huge I decided to make it completely new... while doing that I actually realized that I had to make the whole engine compartment new.

So here you have pictures of the firewall. I'll post pictures of the complete engine compartment as soon as it's ready.

Before:









After:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome detail!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 19 2010, 07:26 AM~18080883
> *We all have our specific tastes, some like some cars more and some less, but we all appreciate good work and passion put into a model car :thumbsup:
> *



x2 i pretty much only like & build lowriders, but this man's work is comeplety sick!!! amazing detail


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 2 2010, 07:44 AM~18717085
> *Awesome detail!!
> *


x2


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Incredible attention to detail :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 3 2010, 02:53 PM~18725117
> *Incredible attention to detail  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!! your junk looks like a million bucks!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 3 2010, 04:53 PM~18725117
> *Incredible attention to detail  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 great job.


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Thank you guys for the positive feedback!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Hello guys, again, thank you all for the positive feedback. I hope I had more time to work on this project. Many things going on in my life now. Here a short update of the work done this weekend.

Here is the engine compartment. Before...









...and after



















The steering wheel









Some front axle details









I hope you like it!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Your detail is awesome bro! Keep on updating us!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 14 2010, 08:26 AM~19064089
> *Your detail is awesome bro!  Keep on updating us!!
> *


 :wow:  x2!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ModelJunkYard_@Nov 14 2010, 09:45 AM~19063991
> *Hello guys, again, thank you all for the positive feedback. I hope I had more time to work on this project. Many things going on in my life now. Here a short update of the work done this weekend.
> 
> Here is the engine compartment. Before...
> ...


i dont even have any words for the detail that is in this thread..amazing work i love these kinda builds..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2010, 07:57 PM~19068113
> *:worship:
> *


x2


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice detail work.


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Thank you guy for the great feedback! I'm glad you all like it! I'll keep you updated.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:wow: :wow:   ,u take biulding to a whole nother level homie...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

you got mad mad skills..
whats funny about this? is the fact that (unlike the rest of us)
your building models of cars I could actually afford to buy in 1/1 scale!
because of the condition they are in...


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

The 57 is coming out sick doesn't look like junk 2 me :biggrin:


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Thank you guys for the feedback!
I'm moving now and all my hobby stuff is packed in boxes.
Promise you, I'll be back as soon as possible!


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

So, it took a while, but I'm finally back! Moving to a new home, paint and organize the new home, having your first child, my wife starting a business... it was a lot going on this year and my Chevy had to wait somewhere in a box. :thumbsdown:

Since the summer I have more time for my models again and I finally could continue with the work on the Chevy. Here you have a few pics of the engine after painting and adding a few details. Rust and dirt coming next.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad to see you back man. I bought a house and remodeled it and had a my first kid all within the past year myself so I know how it is. I'm just now getting back to my kits... Gotta build quick tho I'm sure by summer my honey do list will be long as shit


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

damn thats some nice at azz shyt


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

@Lil Brandon - You know how it feel! Thanks bro!
@Dre1only - I'm glad you like this!


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

I've been working on my Chevy lately. Here are the latest pics:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

lil watcha said:


> The 57 is coming out sick doesn't look like junk 2 me :biggrin:


X2!!


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

I think this car is gonna be running when hes done, amazing work


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Hello guys, thanks you for the feedback.:thumbsup:
I've been adding a few details on the engine bay. Here you have a few pics:

The finished engine bay










Using a light bulb for the accelerator spring



















scratch building the battery cable connectors


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WOW man thats some real nice stuff. You good.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

AMAZING DETAIL!!!!


----------



## Dsnvogues (Dec 6, 2007)

Dude!!!!! Wow is all I can say.the amount of effort and detail is jus outstanding and bad-ass bro! Keep on modelin man!?


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Awesome work....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sick work!!!:wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ModelJunkYard said:


> Hello guys, thanks you for the feedback.:thumbsup:
> I've been adding a few details on the engine bay. Here you have a few pics:
> 
> The finished engine bay
> ...


AWSOME!! you and sinicle should have a build of!!


----------



## ModelJunkYard (May 22, 2010)

Thank you guys for the feedback, here is the finished project.
Check this for more about the whole process.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this build Is unreal! great work!


----------

